# any Photo / Video for BCAQURIA Auction/Expo 2011 ?



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all ..
on BCAQURIA Auction/Expo 2011 i was Working whole day, too bad i could not went there!!! just wanted to know have any BCA member been there! can you guys shared any *Photo* or *Video* from the EXPO 2011 ?
i really would like to see , is it a big Auction/Expo !

thks for the help!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

On hind sight I could have taken a whole bunch. I was not bidding on anything. It was fun watching all the actions though. I was standing pretty well the whole time at the back and did not notice anyone taking picture. Hopefully someone did ?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Faaaaarrrrrrr too busy running items back and forth to pull out a camera. Hoped someone was taking pics but I didn't see any either.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

One photo of the crew at work~


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

nice view eh, my back was to it the whole time  You can tell it was near the end of the auction cause you could actually SEE the table behind us... most of the 400-450 items were gone by then lol, some being used as a footstand.

anyone get pic of the BCA banner... wish i could have put that somewhere more noticable


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for everyone, too bad i could not went there in that day! i only Monday off.
hope next time they can have 2 day Auction/Expo show !!
would like to see photo and video how is the Auction!!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

The view was amazing! I had my camera and the intention to take pictures, but was carried away with chatting with friends and bidding on some stuff. Then at lunch time my family came and my daughter wanted to stay with me, so... that was about it.

P.S. The banner was looking great and was very noticeable, Shawn! I loved it!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Some hasty low quality phone shots when I was bored waiting for the auction to start


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

Why r they all shots of me?

I'm hiding in the back next time. LOL


----------



## Luc (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's some pic's


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pictures, Too bad we didint get a shot of EVERYONE Sitting down at once, the pictures above are a bit deceiving because it was lunch breaks and more then half of people outside  

Regardless im glad some people took some shots, i totally forgot


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, great pictures, can see myself and some friends 
It was MUCH fuller indeed when everybody was down and bidding  Fun times!


----------

